# Missing .dll files help!



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

Help please. I've lost my .dll files, can't operate MS Works, Wordpad, Internet Explorer. Must have been a shared file from some old programs that I deleted. I don't have those old disc' anymore how can I get these files back?
Thanks for your help!

Pygmygoatgal


----------



## sweetcheekies (Aug 23, 2001)

what dll files do u need exactly ( if u know) and what windows program are u using?


----------



## sweetcheekies (Aug 23, 2001)

are u getting a error message when trying to run those programs.. if so what exactly is the error message


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

When I click on the program the box comes up and says
"Windows is searching for Iexplore.exe
Msworks.exe
Mspaint.exe
Wordpad.exe
System Mechanic program told me I was missing my .dll files.
Thanks!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

One of the errors you get should tell what dll file the system/program is looking for and can't find.
You pretty much need to know the name of the missing file(s) first.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

What version of windows are you running? Have you tried running SFC (System File Check)?


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

Sorry I forgot to mention that! Windows 98
Do I have SFC?


----------



## sweetcheekies (Aug 23, 2001)

okay now when ur getting the error message it isnt telling u what .dll files u need? If i am right it should be saying something about what .dll files its looking for or needs..


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

It isn't saying, is there some other way that I can find out?


----------



## sweetcheekies (Aug 23, 2001)

oh and for system file checker do the following. go to start/programs/accessories/system tools/system info when a screen pops up go to tools then system file checker will be there


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

I get the error on that as well, oh boy! Msinfo32.exe
Searching.......


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes SFC is part of windows 98. Go to Start > Run and type in SFC and hit return. Then click the "Scan for altered files" radio button (it should be filled in by default) and click on Start. SFC will scan your files and stop when it finds a missing or changed/corrupted file. At this point, you can restore the file from your windows 98 Install CD or from \Windows\Options\Cabs, OR you can make note of the file and click on ignore and proceed on. You can come back later and fix all of the missing/correpted files.


----------



## sweetcheekies (Aug 23, 2001)

i will let nite hawk take over as he knows a bit more than me on this


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

My computer came pre-loaded, will I still be able to restore these files?
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I personally tend to write down the reported file and click ignore. Once done, I research what the missing/changed file is and determine if i want to restore it (it might be a security hole that I want to stay closed) or if maybe the "changed file" has been updated, in which case restoring the original would be restoring an older version. Once I know what the file reported is and it's version, I go back and proceed accordingly.


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

How will I be able to restore the file if I don't have the disc'. I only have the 1 that came with it.
Thanks again!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Let's see if you have the .cab files. Cab stands for cabinet and is a group of windows core files within a compressed file (like a zip file). These are found in \Windows\Options\Cabs. An easy way is to use the Find command and type in Win98_*.cab.
If they are on your hard drive, there should be files numbered from Win98_21.cab to Win98_74.cab


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

Yes they come up as a zip file. How do I restore from them? Sorry to be such a dumb dumb!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

First off, do you have the cab files on your hard drive? If so, it makes live easy


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

I looked for the cab files under "find", nothing came up when I used WIN98_*.cab. Then I entered WIN 98 cab and they did come up. I tried the SFC but I can't open Wordpad to see the log. An example that I tried this morning when I tried to open AOL Companion this eror came up, A required .DLL file not found SINCMN.DLL also for my printer HPOJCTL.DLL not found. Help please.


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

What can I do? Help please!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

OK, if I understand this correctly you don't have the .cab files on the hard drive and you don't have a Windows 98 or 98 SE install or upgrade CD, is that right? Do you have a "Windows Restore CD" that came with the pc? What Make model and brand is the pc?

In the mean time, let's run SFC and see what it tells us that it thinks is either missing/changed/corrupted. Once you have a list of files that have to be replaced we can go from there. There are a number of places we can get .dll files.

Also do this, for each file it tells you that is missing/changed/corrupted, do a find on that file. IF you find it right click on the file then click on properties and then version. Write down the version and date on the file. This will also let us know the correct versions we need in order to get you up and running.

Thanks


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

Yes, I have the Windows 98 upgrade cd. I started with 95, I have a HP Pavillion 8240.

When I ran SFC it did not tell me anything, I tried to look at the log but couldn't open it because I can't open Wordpad.

Should I try to run SFC again?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

OK, tell me how you ran SFC and what happened. Maybe I'm misscommunicating something in the instructions.


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

I clicked on start, then run, typed in SFC, clicked on start. The item to run was:
Scan for altered files.
If a file is found to be corrupt, you will be promted...etc.
I did not get ANY prompts at all. I thought something was a little fishy then!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

OK, let's try this, run SFC as before, but before you click on Start, click on Settings first. Then click on Search Criteria and see which folders which folders have a Yes under the Subfolders heading. If it says NO, highlight that line and then click on Include Subfolders until you have a YES for each of the following, c:\Program Files, c:\Program Files\Accessories, c:\Program Files\Common Files, c:\Windows, c:\windows\system, and c:\windows\system32. Click OK and then click Start to run it again.
Right now it may just be checking \Windows and \windows\system


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

Thanks, Nite Hawk! Going to do that right now, be back as soon as completed.


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

I set everything like you said, never got a prompt at all, at the end it said "System File Checker Finished" I clicked on details and it listed how many files and folders and files added. I still have it up as the hard drive continued to occaisionaly act as if it were doing something and the hourglass would pop up once in a while, but nothing..........


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Hmmm, welcome to Windows. One part tells you something's wrong and another part tells you everything's fine. Ya gotta love it!!!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Since it's apparently not a standard windows or MS .dll file we're back to having to find out the name of the missing dll file from the error message.


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

It's a bunch of them. I'll try to find out more info to give you in the morning.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Oops!! I just looked back at your post #4 where you said the files were
* Iexplore.exe
Msworks.exe
Mspaint.exe
Wordpad.exe*

SFC should have found Mspaint.exe and Wordpad.exe since these are standard Windows files and are in the .cab files.
Win98_24.cab for mspaint and Win98_47.cab for Wordpad and Win98_23.cab for Iexplorer.exe (version 5.5). Msworks is it's own program and must be installed. But the other 3 should have been picked up by SFC. This seems to point to the idea that these files really aren't missing or corupted. Have you done a Find on each on these files to see if they are really there or not?

All of this is reather moot since you have neither .cab files or a Windows install CD.
Do you have a Windows Restore CD?


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

I only have the 98 upgrade CD, I checked and I can't open the majority of my other programs either. What in this world happened to do this? I am getting very discouraged.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

The Win98 upgrade CD that you have, is it straight Win98 or Win98 Second Edition? Also do you still have a Win95 CD? or even Win 3.1 floppies? (Laying in the ground work incase we have to reinstall Windows)


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

I have the original Win95 CD (single) that came with my computer and the Win98 upgrade.
Thanks!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

OK, hang in there, I want to make a few quick checks.
Also make sure you have the product key for the Win98 Upgrade CD.


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

Yes, I have the product key.
Thanks!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

OK, we are not at that point quite yet, but I want to make sure we have everything we need should we decide to reinstall windows.

Go to 
http://www.aida32.hu/aida-download.php?bit=32 and download the Enterprise System Information version of aida32.exe. Install it and run it on your pc. This will tell you everything you ever wanted to know about your pc and then some. When it's done click on Report > Quick Report All pages and then select HTML for it to print. It will take a couple of minutes to compile the report in a new window. Once it's done, Click print. This is a *LONG* report of 160 or more pages so make sure you have both paper and ink on hand.

Also, do you know how to make a bootdisk on a floppy disk?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

The download of Aida is about 2.4 meg. I hope that you can get an internet connection on the pc that is in trouble. Or some way of downloading it to one and then getting it over to the problem pc. Zip disk, perhaps?


----------



## BlockBuster (Jun 10, 2003)

hi

i unzipped a program then tried to open it but it said it was missing a certain dll file. i downloaded the file in the Windows system. now when i try to open up the program i get two messages.
Error: the bink32.dll file is incorrectly installed in the Windows or Windows system directory.
Then..
Error Starting Program: The bink32.dll file can't start. Check the file to determine the problem.

What do i do now?


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

Yes, I have an old boot disc, should I make a new one? It's over a year old but it is Win 98. I am using the pc now. The only thing that works is AOL. Imagine that? I'll get back to you after downloading and running aida.
Thanks Nite Hawk!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Can't hurt to have a second boot disk
Also if you clean out and delete all your \windows\temporary internet files you can probably save yourself 30 to 100 pages of printing depending on how much junk you have in there. That info isn't necessary.
Sorry, I should have mentioned that before. If you have already run the report but haven't printed it would be worth while to clean out those files and rerun the report before printing.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

BlockBuster, I don't know of that dll as a core part of windows95 or 98. I think that is installed by several games. See my posts #12, 17, 22, and 26 on running SFC. See if SFC picks up on your missing files. SFC may not find it since it is not a microsoft file.

Not sure why a missing game dll should interfear with you running aida32. Or why you are running Aida32 in the first place. Are you getting ready to format your hard drive or maybe upgrading system and hardware drivers?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I'll be away from the pc for an hour.


----------



## BlockBuster (Jun 10, 2003)

i have ran the SFC several times and nothing has changed.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello everyone,

While removing an old program and it's dll's might be the problem, there is a possibility that you could have a trojan that has hacked the file associations for your exefiles. Before wiping everything and starting over I suggest that you go HERE download and run Exefix08.com. It is a very small program (43.3kb), so if need be you can download it to a floppy and execute it from there if the problem machine can't access the internet. This program will repair all the associations for exefiles so that they will open.

Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## BlockBuster (Jun 10, 2003)

how do i use that trojan remover in my case? is my case even applicable? i have downloaded the software the the error messages keep popping up.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello BlockBuster,

No the Exefix08.com doesn't apply in your situation, I included it for pygmy to try.

I think your problem lies in the fact that you unzipped the bink32dll file in the wrong location. Since it is not a Windows "system" file, Windows will fuss about it trying to execute from there.

I'm assuming the program you downloaded was some type of game or other multimedia program because that is usually where you would find a need for bink32. I believe that the file needs to be in the same folder as the program itself. In other words, if you downloaded, for example, a game called BlockBuster's Revenge and installed to a folder it in your Program files, then you would put the bink32.dll file in the same folder.

Hope this helps.

Kilowatt


----------



## BlockBuster (Jun 10, 2003)

thanks for the tip.

ok now i did that and the window pops up sayin the the program has performed an illegal operation and will be shut down. oy. now what?


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Did you move the bink32 from Windows system to the Programs file folder or did you just unzip it again into the Program Files folder? Make sure that you either rename it or remove (delete) it from Windows/System. Having the same dll in both locations will cause problems.


----------



## BlockBuster (Jun 10, 2003)

i removed it and the same message popped up.
is there anything else i could do?


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Could you tell us what program it is. Also what operating system are you using?


----------



## BlockBuster (Jun 10, 2003)

it is a game called Civilization 3. i downloaded and unzipped it from edonkey2000. i'm on windows 98.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

BlockBuster,

Please go HERE and read through this page dealing with requirements to run Civ3, especially about DirectX version 8.0

I am going to post a link to download a different (which I believe is updated) version of the bink32.dll.

Be back shortly.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

OK BlockBuster,

HERE's a link to download binkw32.dll. Remove all instances of the regular bink32 then download this version. Unzip it to C:\Windows\System. This is a system file. Hopefully, it will solve the problem.


----------



## BlockBuster (Jun 10, 2003)

nope now the the error messages show up again.


----------



## BlockBuster (Jun 10, 2003)

i mean the 2 error messages show up again.


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

And now, back to me! Hello Nite Hawk. What can I say.... downloaded Aida, it ran just fine, compiled report, BUT of course I can't print it out because I missing a blankety blank .dll file. I did save it, but I had to shutdown to get out of the program. This could take us forever but can I relay to you what you need to know from the report?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

No problem, the report is more for your information at the moment in case we have to format and reinstall windows. The report has all the info on your mother board, BIOS, sound and video cards ect and in many cases links to the manufactures web site. This is mainly a precaution So we know what is there and where to look for new drivers. 

Do you have a CD burner? If so, I would suggest backing up all important files.

Of all the programs you have on your pc, how many do you have the original install CD's or the original install file that you downloaded from the web?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Did you try the exefix08 program that Kilowatt suggested back in post 46?


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

50/50 on the discs. I didn't try the exefix08 yet, was waiting to see what you thought about it.


----------



## kgjames2nd (Jun 9, 2003)

DO you have norton system works if so you can run the norton win doctor it will detect the missing files and try to fix the errors


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

No, kgjames2nd, I don't have Norton, But thanks!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kgjames2nd:_
> *DO you have norton system works if so you can run the norton win doctor it will detect the missing files and try to fix the errors *


We are beyond that point and beyond SystemWorks' capabilities. I've always been a fan of the Norton core products since I started using Norton Utilities back in 86. But lately each release gets worse and worse. I would not recommend SystemWorks 2003 for anything less than XP. On a Win98 system 2003 Nav takes 2.5X longer than NSW 2001 NAV on the same number of files.
And Norton's firewall leaves things to be desired. Zone Alarm Pro out shines it.

JV16 Power Tools are good though.


----------



## kgjames2nd (Jun 9, 2003)

I use norton 2003 i am runnign on xp pro and all is well what problems have you encountered and should i be concerned?
should i change to another version?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Let's try the exefix program. We are getting down to two choices, both envolve installing windows. 
Method 1 is to format and then install 98 (SE?) With a format you lose everything.
Method 2 is to "over install" Win98 on the existing Windows and there by only over writting the files in the Windows directory and all it's sub directories.
Either way, once done, you will have to download and apply all the windows updates and upgrade Internet Explorer from 5.5 to 6.0 with the current service pack.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

My point was that NSW 2003 is better suited for XP. Symnantec has to write their programs for what the hot market item is and that's XP. They also can only write as good as the code that they are writting for (Microsoft). In the case of NSW 2003 it's just not that backward compatable with 98SE. That's why I took it off and put 2001 back on.


----------



## kgjames2nd (Jun 9, 2003)

ok i c


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

OK, tried the EXEFIX08, when I went to download it, it said that I already had it, I am positive that I have NEVER had it! Anyway I overwrote whatever wasn't there to begin with. Took about 5 seconds, also when I ran it took about 5 seconds, notepad said evrything should be ok, try something, I did, again same ole same ole.
Option 2 sounds better to me, because I'm afraid that I will lose some things that I can't replace. What is the best in your opinion?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Pygmygoatgal, do you have access to another pc to get onto the internet should you have problems once you start installing Windows? Trying to think ahead.


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

No, I probably could find someone to let me use theirs, hopefully.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Option 2 is the safest in terms of losing files. Option 2 only affects the windows directory (folder). It's also far fare less time consuming than trying to find and reinstall half your life.

Someone with a laptop would be great!!


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

I don't think that I know anyone with a laptop.


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

NiteHawk, I am just too tired to continue any longer tonight. I really appreciate your help! I'll be back in the morning. You have a great night.

Carol


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I was going to suggest that we wait until you are more awake.
What time do you want to start tomorrow?

One of the first things you can do tomorrow is test out your bootdisk and see if it works. Watch closely and see what letter it asigns to your CD. Most likely E:\

To get back to windows from the DOS screen remove the floppy and hit ctrl - alt - delete.


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

Oh yes, that is another thing that isn't working. CTRL ALT DEL. I'll check the boot disc.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

There are several things I would like to try one last time before we commit to a windows reinstall.
First do a Find command on each of the 4 programs mantioned.
Iexplore.exe
MSPaint.exe
Wordpad.exe
MSWorks.exe
Second, go to Start > Run and one at a time type each one in and hit OK and see what happens.
Third, revisit SFC, put your Win98 CD in the CD drive, and this time click "Extract one file from installation disk" Start with wordpad.exe and mspaint.exe MSWorks is probably not on the CD, it's a stand alone install program.
Once you have replaced wordpad and mspaint, check them out.

From what you tell me, these 4 are not the only ones you are having trouble with, but I would like to see what happens anyway.


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

I am going to log off and do these things right now. I'
ll be back in a little while.
Thanks!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Let me know how your testing works out. 
Also what is the size of your hard drive and how much free space do you have?


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

Please don't be too upset with me! I tore my computer room upside down this afternoon in search of discs. I found the original HP Recovery CD. Of course it had Win95 on it but I went ahead and used it and then reloaded Win98SE. So far so good. I haven't checked everything yet and I have lost some programs. Did this just re-write what was already there? I do appreciate your help sooooo much. Thank you, thank you, thank you! Hopefully all is well now, I'll let you know if it's not. LOL
Sincerely,

Carol aka Pygmygoatgal


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

No problem. I'm just glad to hear that you are up and running!!

I am assuming that whatever you lost was confined to the Windows folder (and sub folders) and that would have been lost anyway If we had gone on with or original plan. Nothing outside of the Windows folder should have been affected.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I would have gone the shorter way and gone straight for using the Win 98 CD and only putting in the 95 when it asked for prior product verification, but your way worked too.

Now the "fun" starts....you have 5 years of Microsoft updates to wade through, download and apply. I don't know if you had IE 6.0 or 5.5 before, but your Windows 98 install probably put you back to 5.0 or 5.5 depending if it was 98 first or second edition.


----------



## pygmygoatgal (May 9, 2003)

I feel like I put you to a lot of work, and I really do appreciate your time and knowledge! I didn't even know that I had a recovery cd, my dumbness. Microsoft updates...........here I come!
You have a great night!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Check your PM's AT the top of the page click on User Panel.


----------

